# Gmail with Outlook 2003



## kushals (May 20, 2007)

Setting up Google Gmail account to Outlook 2000.
How do I configure my Gmail account with Outlook 2000
Configuring Gmail account on outlook is very easy! 
You can use Outlook 2000 to read and send email through your Gmail account.  This doesn't mean that you can't use Gmail on the web, you can use both by configuring it to leave a copy of your email on the web.

Before you start configuring outlook, ensure the POP access in your Gmail is turned on.  To do this, follow the steps below:


Log on to your web-based Gmail account. 
Click on Settings which is on the top right corner.


Click on Forwarding and POP and choose one of the below appropriately: 
If you click on Enable POP for all mail, it will download all the existing emails that you have received before. 
If you click on Enable POP only for mail that arrives from now on, it will download the emails which would come in from now. 
Click on the drop down and select option "keep Gmail's copy in the inbox" to leave a copy in your web gmail account. 
Click Save Changes and sign out from your Gmail account.


Now open your Outlook 2000 and follow the steps below:


From the menu bar, click Tools -> Accounts.


Click Add -> Mail.


Key in your full name and click Next.


Key in your complete Gmail address and click Next.


On the next screen,

Select POP3 from "My incoming mail server" drop down menu. 
Key in "pop.gmail.com" under Incoming mail (POP3, IMAP or HTTP) server. 
Key in "smtp.gmail.com" under Outgoing mail (SMTP) server.  Click Next.


On the next screen, Key in your full Gmail address and password. 
If you want your computer to logon directly to your gmail account every time you start Outlook Express, then check "Remember Password" check box. 
Click Next.


On the next screen, choose the method to connect to the internet appropriately.


Click Finish. 
Now, select the newly created "pop.gmail.com" account and click Properties.


Click Servers tab. 
Ensure My server requires authentication check box is checked.


Click on the Advanced tab. 
Ensure the option "This server requires an encrypted connection (SSL)" is checked on both Incoming Server (POP3) and Outgoing Server (SMTP). 
Enter 465 under Ougoing Server (SMTP) and ensure the Incoming Server (POP3) is 995. 
Click OK.


Click Close.


----------



## gauravakaasid (May 21, 2007)

No offence dude, but isnt this available on the gmail help pages????? and next time onwards, post the source.


----------



## kaustav_geek (May 21, 2007)

Well.... Thats infact the way you'd configure most of the mail clients... Nothing special..


----------



## skghosh44 (May 28, 2007)

Please go to this link.

*mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=13276


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 28, 2007)

hey thnx for the effort to writting it down...  but rather for Gmail, one can follow it with any mail provider and outlook


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Jun 12, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> hey thnx for the effort to writting it down...  but rather for Gmail, one can follow it with any mail provider and outlook



No other email provider gives free POP3.


----------



## ThinkFree (Jun 13, 2007)

You can get POP free with yahoo india webmail


----------



## NagpurDaMunda (Jun 17, 2007)

how abt Gmail with Outlook 2007 ?


----------



## valtea (Jul 14, 2007)

what about google hosted mail (gmail in other (our own) domains)


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 14, 2007)

thanks for the guide buddy


----------

